# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Süleyman Mabedi'nin Sırrı

## bozok

*SüLEYMAN MABEDİ'NİN SIRRI*



Salim Meriç yazdı

13.03.2010 


Makalemizin birinci bölümünde *Bülbülderesi Mezarlığı*ndaki mezartaşlarının Kabala ve Yahudi literatüründe bir anlamları olduğunu, bu simge ve sembollerin bu mezarlarda tesadüfen kullanılmadıklarını belirttim. 

Bülbülderesi'ndeki mezartaşlarının gizli anlamlar içerdiğini bu mezartaşlarının bir şifre niteliğinde olduğunu benzer sembollerin *“Dönme”* Konversoların ve Yahudilerin mezartaşlarındada kullanıldığını gözler önüne getirdim. Bazı kesimler mezartaşlarındaki bu sembolleri çok tesadüf karşıladılar. Umarım şimdiki yayınlananlara tesadüf diyemeyeceklerdir.

Mezartaşlarının yapısını, sembollerini ve anlamlarını incelemek Avrupadaki Enstitütülerde bir bilim dalı haline gelmiştir. Mezartaşlarındaki semboller konusu Sabetayizm araştırmalarınında artık değişmez bir unsuru haline gelmelidir. Mezartaşlarındaki bu semboller kriptoluğun gizli bir dilidir.


*Sabetay Sevi ve Süleyman Tapınağı*

*Süleyman Mabedi ( Bet Amikdaş) Kutsiyet Evi*, Yeruşalimde’ iki kez inşa edilmiş ve yıkılmış olan Tapınak I.Bet Amikdaş, Kral Süleyman tarafından Masonluğun atası sayılan Hiram Ustaya inşa ettirilmiştir.

İbrani takvimine göre 2928 (M.ü 832) yılında inşa edilmiş Babil kralı Nevukadnessar tarafından 3338 ( M.ü 422) yılında yıkılmıştır. II. Tapınak (Bet amikdaş) 3408 (M.ü 352) yılında halkın lideri Zerubavel, peygamberler Ezra ve Nehemya tarafından inşa edildi ve Romalılar tarafından 3828 ( M.S 70 ) General Titus komutasındaki Roma İmparatorluğu'na bağlı birlikler tarafından 70 yılında yıkılmıştır. Maşiah geldiği zaman III. ve son Tapınak ( Bet Amikdaş ), ebediyen ayakta kalmak üzere inşa edilecektir. *(Tora – Bamidbar, Bet Amiktaş Açıklaması, 12 İyar 5767, s.798)*

Yahudiliğin mesih geldiği zaman tekrar inşa etmek istediği Kral Süleymanın Tapınağını ilk Sabetay Sevi inşa etmek istemişti. Tapınak hem Yahudiliğin kurtuluşu hemde İsrail krallığının simgesidir.

Konu ile bilgileri kısa tutuyoruz.

*Sevinin Tapınakla ilgili düşüncelerini Judaica bizlere şöyle bildirmektedir.*

Sabetay Zvi, İzmir’deki Portekiz Sinagogu’nda İbrani takvimine göre 4 Tevet 5426 ’ te yaptığı konuşmasını bu sözlerle bitirdi.

Konuşmasının diğer çarpıcı noktalar şunlardır :

Ben, Yaakov’un Tanrısı’nın (Maşiah) Mesihi ve İsrail’in kurtarıcısıyım.
Tapınak’ın yıkılmasıyla ilgili olan 10 Tevet’teki oruç, bu hafta Perşembe günü yapılacaktır. Daha fazla beklemeye gerek yoktur. *(Encyclopedia Judaica, Vol. 14, p.1230)*

Genelde anlatıldığının aksine, Yahudilerin bir devlete sahip olmak için Mesih'i beklemek yerine, bu süreci kendi elleriyle başlatmaları gerektiği düşüncesi, yani *Siyasi Siyonizm, ilk kez Herzl'le değil, Sabetay Sevi 1626 – 1676 ile ortaya atılmıştır*. Sevi mesih olduğunu ilan etmiş ve kutsal topraklara dönüşü, İsrail devletinin kurulacağını ve Süleyman Tapınağının yeniden inşa edileceğini ilan etmişti. *(Encyclopaedia Judaica, Vol. 16, p. 1033-1036)*

Yahudilikte mesihin geleceğine iman etmek 613 mitsva (emir)’den biridir. (*Tora – Vayikra, Aftara, Tevratın Geniş Tefsiri, p. 851)*

Mesih (Maşiah) Sabetay Sevi, onları sürgünün pençesinden kurtarıp atalarının topraklarına geri götürecek, burada Süleyman Tapınağını yeniden inşa edip İsrail krallığını ilan edecekti. (*Encyclopaedia Judaica, Vol. 16, p. 1033-1037)*

Selanik'ten gelip İzmir'e yerleşen dönme bir aile tarafından 1935 yılında, Kudüs İbrani üniversitesi Kütüphanesine teslim edilen, 1941’de yayına çıkan arşivler, İsrailli Tarihçi G. Sholem tarafından yayınlanan, Sabetaycılara ait olan (Ladino) Yahudi İspanyolcası ile yazılmış duaların bazılarında Süleyman Mabedi ile ilgili şu ibareler yer almaktadır:

"Kesin imanla, Hakikat Tanrısı'nın, İsrail'in Tanrısı'nın Süleyman Mabedi'ni gökten yere, bize kadar, indireceğine inanırım." *(Sholem, Gershom, Seder tefillot shel ha.Dönmeh mc-İzmir" (Livre des prieres des Dunmeh, dyre Smyrne), dals Kiryat Sefer, XVIII,. Jerusalem, 1941, p. 298-312 et 394-408, et XIX, p. 58-64.)*

Yahudilerin Kutsal kitabı Tora’da Açıklamaya son noktayı koymaktadır:
"Ey İsrael, Tanrı (Maşiah) Mesih’in gelişini ve Tapınağın (Bet Amiktaş)’ı yeniden inşasını yaklaştırsın." 

*(Tora – Vayikra, Aftara (Dualar), Tevratın Geniş Tefsiri, p. 851)*

*Peki Sabetayistler için Süleyman Tapınağının Anlamı Neydi ?*
Bu tapınağın sabetaycıların için öneminden biriside budur. üünkü her Beni –İsrailin *yeryüzündeki tek amacı* budur. Sabetaycıların mezarlarında Jakin ve Boaz sütunların kullanmaları bir özlemin ve mesihsel inancın işaretidir. Sabetaycıların Duaları arasında Süleyman Mabedi’nin büyük bir önemi vardır. Lakin Mesih Sabetay Sevi mabedi tekrar inşa edecek ve İsrail Krallığını ilan edecekti. Mesih gelişi ile Sabetay Sevi’nin yeniden inşa etmek istediği Kral Süleymanın Tapınağı (Bet Amiktaş), yeniden kurulacak ve kıyamete kadar ayakta kalacaktır. Sabetaycılar, dualarında Tapınağın yeniden inşası ve tamamlanmasını dilemektedirler. Bu temennilerini öldükten sonrada devam etmektedir. Lakin Mesihin geleceği günü, Tapınak’ın inşa edilip yeniden kurulacağı günü bir özlem ile Tapınağı sembolize eden*Jakin ve Boaz sütunlarını* mezartaşlarında kullanarak dile getirmektedirler.

Yahudiliğin çok kutsal saydığı Süleyman Mabedi ( Bet Amiktaş)’ın iki girişini sembolize eden *Jakin ve Boaz sütunlarının bugünde Bülbülderesindeki mezartaşlarında kullanılması da çok aşikardır*.

Dünyanın değişik bölgelerinde yaşayan Yahudiler, mezartaşlarında dini motifleri sıkça kullanıllar. Bunlar simgesel olarak mezarın üzerinde bir kalıcılık göstergesidir. Vücut artık olmadığı halde, yaşayan çok daha önemli bir şeyin olduğunu hatırlatır. O da misyonumuzu ve Tapınağın yeniden inşa edilmesidir. Taşın üzerine, ölenin kişiliğini özümseyen övgüsel şiirler sözler yazılır. Bu mezartaşının düzenlendiği törene “Unveiling” töreni denir. (*Miriam Chaikin, Menorahs, Mezuzas, and Other Jewish Symbols, Houghton Mifflin Harcourt, 2003, s.46)*

*Süleyman Tapınağının İki Giriş Sütunu* 
*Jakin & Boaz*

Süleyman bütün İsrail'in kralıydı. Süleyman kendine, yapımı on üç yıl süren bir saray yaptırdı.

Sütunların üzerine koymak için beşer arşın yüksekliğinde dökme tunçtan iki 
sütun başlığı yaptı. Her iki sütun başlığında, örgülü ağa yakın çıkıntının yukarısında çepeçevre diziler halinde iki yüz nar motifi vardı. Hiram sütunları tapınağın eyvanına dikip sağdakine Jakin, soldakine Boaz adını verdi. (*Tevrat – Krallar I. Bap:4-7/ 1,15,20,21)*



*Süleyman Tapınağı (Bet Amiktaş) – Kudüs / İsrael Müzesi*
Tevratta Süleyman krallığını ve Hiram’ın inşa ettiği “Bet Amikdaş” Süleyman mabedi’nin iki giriş sütununu simgeleyen Jakin ve Boaz sembolleri aynı zamandada İsrail krallığını sembolize etmektedir.

"Yahudisiz hiçbir mason locası yoktur. Orada masonlarda olduğu gibi yalnız semboller vardır. Bundan dolayıdır ki İsrail Mabedi bizim tabii müttefikimizdir." *(Akasya Mason Dergisi, s.62, sf.24, Aktaran Harun Yahya, Kabala ve Masonluk, Global Yayıncılık, s.65)*

Ulusların kralları tek tek, Görkemli mezarlarda yatıyor. (*Yeşaya - Bap: 14/18)*

Yahudiler için kutsal sayılan Süleyman Tapınağının iki giriş sütununu sembolize eden*“ Jakin & Boaz “ Sutunları*

*Bülbülderesi Mezarlığı*





...

----------


## bozok

*Yahudi Mezarlıklarında Süleyman Tapınağının İki Giriş Sütunu* 
*Jakin ve Boaz Sembolleri – Newyork / Broklyn Yahudi Mezarlığı*

*SELANİK YENİ CAMİ*
Yeni Cami, Sabetaycıların Kapancılar koluna mensup cemaat tarafından 1902’de yaptırılmıştır. Cemaatin mimarı *Poselli Vitaliano’dur*. Cami Hamidiye Mahallesi’nde bulunduğu için Hamidiye Camii, ve Dönme Camii isimleriyle anılmaktadır.

Hamidiye'de Sabetayistlerin yaptırdığı Yeni Cami bugün Selanik'te hala ayaktadır ve Arkeoloji Müzesi olarak kullanılmaktadır. Arkeoloji Müzesi Sokağı 30 numarada bulunan Yeni Cami'nin ikinci katında kadınlara ayrılmış küçük bölümde renkli vitraylarda yapılmış "altı köşeli yıldız" vardır. Ayrıca mermer tırabzanlar da "altı köşeli yıldızlarla süslenmiştir. Cami bugün minaresi yıkılmış, içindeki halıları ve minberi kaldırılmış hali ile rahatlıkla camiden çok bir İtalyan sinagogu zannedilebilir. (*Marc Baer, Selanik Dönmelerinin Camisi, Tarih ve Toplum dergisi, Aralık 1997)*



Selanik Yeni Camisinin Girişlerindeki
Jakin & Boaz Sütunları



Caminin Vitraylarındaki Altı Köşeli Davud Yıldızı



Kapancılar Tarafından Yaptırılan Selanik Yeni Camisinin İçindeki 
Jakin ve Boaz Sütunları ve Kabala Kökenli Siyaz Beyaz Karolar
*Loca ve Mabedlerde Yerlerin Siyah Beyaz Olması*
Mabedimizin zemini süsleyen siyah ve beyaz karolar; iyi ile kötüyü, aç ile toku,güzel ile çirkini,soğuk ile sıcağı,gece ile gündüzü vs.daha bir çok tezatları simgeliyor. Ortak hedefimiz olan mabedi inşada, bu gerçeğin ışığı altında artık daha fazla vakit kaybetmeden,çağımızın verilerine uygun uygulama niteliğindeki yapıcı çalışmalara derhal başlamakta sayısız faydalar umuyorum. *(Mimar Sinan Dergisi, Sayı:16 / s.21-22)*

Mabedlerimizdeki siyah ve beyaz karolar, kardeşlerimize Süleyman Tapınağının girişindeki zemini hatırlatmaktadır. Kral Süleymanın Tapınağının yer zeminlerindeki siyah beyaz karoların her birini kabala literatüründe bir sayıya karşılık gelmektedir. (*Phillip Cooper, Esoteric Magic and the Cabala, Weiser, 2002, p. 147)*



Mason Locasının Girişlerinde Bulunan Jakin ve Boaz Sütunları

Zemindeki Siyah Beyaz Karolar

*Selanik Yeni Camisinin Mason localarındaki dekorlar ile Benzer Noktalarından biri Jakin ve Boaz sütunları, İkincisi Zemindeki Siyah ve Beyaz Karolar*

Yahudi mistizmi Kabala’da Jakin ve Boaz sembolünün sefirot şemasındaki anlamı mason localarındada sembolize edilmektedir. Masonluğun kurucusu Hiram ustanın inşa ettiği Tapınağın sütunları Mason mabedlerinin girişlerinide sembolize etmektedir. Mason mabedlerin girişlerinde sağda Jakin solda Boaz sütunları bulunmaktadır. *(Mark Stavish, Freemasonry Rituals and Symbols, Llewellyn Worldwide, p.27)*

*Sabetaycılar ile Masonluğun ortak noktası Kabala’dır.* Masonik sembollerin Yahudi sembolleri ile benzerlik göstermesinin , Sabetaycıların masonluğa girmelerininde ana nedeni budur. *Masonluğun ve Sabetayizmin idealleri aynı doğrultudadır.* Süleyman Mabedini yeniden inşa etmek.

O dönemde zaten dinden uzaklaşmış olan Sabetaycılara masonluk bu nedenle çekici gelmekteydi. üstelik mason törenleriyle Sabetaycıların dinsel ritüelleri arasında da birçok benzerlik vardı. Ancak belirtmek gerekir ki, Sabetaycılar için masonluğun en çekici yanı gizliliğin esas olmasıydı. (*Yalçın, Soner, Efendi Beyaz Türklerin Büyük Sırrı, 14. Baskı, İstanbul, 2004, s. 84)*

----------


## bozok

*JAKİN & BOAZ VE KABALA*
Masonluğun ve Sabetayizmin ortak noktası Kabaladır. Bu anlamda mezartaşlarındaki sembollerinde Masonlukta ve Yahudilikte aynı anlamlar içermesi doğaldır. Mezartaşlarındaki Obeliksler, Süleyman Tapınağının İki girişini sembolize eden Jakin Boaz Sütunları, üç başlıklı Mermer Sütunlar, mermer kabartmalı yüksek sütunlar, Akasya motifleri, birbiri ile tokalaşan el sembolleri ve ezoterik simgelerin kökeni Tora ve Kabala’dır.


 
Kabalaya büyük ilgi duyan Sabetay Sevi, böylece Kabalist olmaya, Kabalaya uygun bir yaşam sürmeye karar vermiştir. Daha 15 yaşında geniş bir Kabala bilgisine sahip olan Seviye göre bir gerçek vardı: O da Kabalanın dünyasıydı. *(Abdurrahman Küçük, Dönmeler Sabatayistler Tarihi, Andaç Yayınları, 6. Baskı, Ankara, 2003, s. 217.)*

Sabetay Sevi’nin dünyada olan olayların metafizik ve sembolik açıklamalarıyla ilgilenen diğer tüm mistik kişiler gibi, kurtuluş fikrinin daha derin ve kozmik bir anlamı olduğuna inanıyordu. Bu, Zohar kitabı ve Tsafat’lı Rabi Yitshak Luria (Ha’ari) tarafından öğretilen kabala öğretisini açıkladığı bir fikirdi. *(Sholem Gershom, Sabbatai Sevi The Mystical Messiah, Prineeton, İngilizce Baskısı, 1973. p.62)*

Sevi Kabalistti, bu nedenledir ki Bülbülderesi Mezarlığındaki mezartaşlarındada Kabalistik anlamlar içeren semboller ve simgeler kullanılmaktadır.

Mason localarının değişmez dekorlarından biri, locanın girişinde yer alan ikiz sütunlardır. üzerlerine "Jakin" ve "Boaz" kelimeleri kazınmış olan bu sütunlar, Hz. Süleyman Tapınağı'nın girişinde yer alan iki sütunun taklidi olarak bilinir. Oysa gerçekte bu sembolde de masonların kastı, bir peygamber olan Hz. Süleyman'ı anmak değil, Hz. Süleyman hakkında üretilen iftira yoluyla, ilham aldıkları pagan inançları ifade etmektir. Bu sütunların kökeni de yine Eski Mısır'dır.

Masonlukta Jakin ve Boaz’ın Eski Mısır kaynaklı olduğu şöyle tasvir edilmektedir.

Mısır'da Horus ve Sut göklerin ikiz mimarı ve dayanağı idiler. Hatta Tebai'deki Baccus da öyleydi. Localarımızdaki iki sütun da Eski Mısır kaynaklıdır. Mısır'daki bu sütunların biri güneyde Thebes şehrinde, diğeri kuzeyde Heliopolis'tedir. Mısır'ın baş tanrısı Ptah'a adanmış Amenta isimli tapınağın girişinde Solomon tapınağının girişinde olduğu gibi iki sütun vardı. Güneşle ilgili en eski mitlerde de sonsuzluğun giriş kapısı önünde dikili akıl ve kuvvet isimli iki sütundan bahsedilir." *(Mimar Sinan Dergisi – 1975, Sayi:13, s.4)*
Sembollerin iki anlamı vardır. Açık anlam taşıyan ezoterik sembol ve gizli anlam taşıyan ezoterik semboldür. Her sembolün ezoterik bir anlamı vardır. Sembollerin aydınlığa kavuşturulması gerekir. Her sembolün kutsal alemle bir bağlantısı vardır. *(Mimar Sinan Dergisi – Reşat Atabek, Semboller, 1977, Sayı:26 , s.54)*

Tevrattan alınan yukarıdaki ayette bahsedilen iki sütun masonların temel sembollerinden birisidir. 

J ve B ( Jakin ve Boaz ) harfleri masonlarin hedeflerinden olan, kuvvetle tesis, çoğalma ve artma siyasetlerini sembolize etmektedir.
 
üstad Oswald Wirth diyorki : Jakin ve Boaz kelimeleri, ters okunacak olursa, Nikaj ve Zaob olur. Bütün gizli mezheplerde, sırrın muhafazası için bu şekil ters okuma mutad kaidedir,Yahudi mistik düşüncesi, kabalizm de yalnız sessiz harfler nazari itibare alınır. Bu suretle önümüzde NK ve ZB kalır. NK vajen, rahim veya alemlerin yaratıcı gücü cinsi akti ifade eden, ZB ise ilkah organi fallüse tekabül eder. J ve B bu suretle, kuvvetle tesis, üreme, çoğalma, zürriyetin sembolleridir. Bu sütunlar üzerindeki narlara bu gözle bakarsak daha çok manalanacaktır. Bu sütunlar aslında dış aleme aittirler, mabedin dışında telakki edilmeleri icapeder. Nitekim bu sütunlara gelinceye kadar, loca içinde olmamıza rağmen serbest yürürüz ve sadakat durusunda değiliz. Bu sütunlar harici alemle iç alemimiz arasindaki hududdur. *(Mimar Sinan Dergisi – Reşat Atabek, 1978, Sayı:45, s.59)*

Jakin ve Boaz sembolü Kabalanın Sefirot şemasındaki renk dizilişlerini şöyle açıklanmaktadır.

Sefirot tablosunda, beyaz Aklühikmet, Lütuf ve Zafere, kirmizi Zeka, Sertlik ve San'a, mavi Taç, Güzellik ve Esas'a, siyah da Krallık'a tekabül eder.

Bu sekilde, sağ tarafta (pozitif) beyaz, sol tarafta (pasif) kırmızı, ortada mavi tarafsız,

Sağdaki sefirotlara yani Jakin'e beyaz renk verilmekte, bu Sütuna atfedilen güneş sembolizmine uyulmus olmaktadır, çünkü güneşin ışınları beyazdır.
J.Sütunu ( Jakin ) beyaz, B.Sütunu kırmızı olacaktır. Mavi, göğün ve Mabedin, yıldızlı kubbenin rengidir. *(üırak Kalfa Usta – Tanju Koray, Cesar Rigo Yayınevi, 1973, İstanbul, s.85)*

33.Dereceden üstad Mason Albert Pike, Ahlak ve Dogma eserinde Jakin ve Boaz sembollerini şöyle açıklamaktadır.
 
Boaz ve Jakin, Kabala literatüründe gücü, kuvveti ve kudreti ifade eder. Süleyman Tapınağının iki sütunu Jakin ve Boaz masonlukta aydınlığın, gücün, istikrarın sembolüdür. *(Albert Pike, Morals and Dogma, Kessinger Publishing Company, Ekim 1992,s.11)*

üstad mason Albert Gallatin Mackey, Masonluk Ansiklopedisinde Jakin ve Boazı şöyle belirtmiştir.

Boaz ve Jakin Kabala kökenli bir semboldür. Kabala kökenli bu iki sütunun, sefirot tablosundaki karşılığında ihtişamı, gücü ve görkemi sembolize etmektedir. *(Albert Gallatin Mackey, Encyclopedia of freemasonry, Cilt 1, 1946, s.167)*
 
*KONVERSO MEZARLIKLARI VE BüLBüLDERESİ*
Bugün dünyanın değişik bölgelerinde yaşayan Sefarad menşeli Konverso “Dönme” Kripto Yahudilerin mezarlıklarındada bu semboller kullanılmaktadır. Konversolar kaybetmedikleri yahudi kimliklerini mezartaşlarında şifreli manalar içeren Tora ve Kabala kaynaklı semboller ile belirtmektedirler.
Günümüzde dünyanın değişik coğrafyalarında çift kimlikli yaşıyan Konverso “Dönme” kripto yahudiler yaşamaktadırlar. Bu bölgelerden biriside, 18 yy.da İtalyadan ve değişik bölgelerden gelen konverso dönme yahudilerin Chigaco'daki yerleşik hayatlarıdır. Normal hayatta Katolik hristiyanlardan çok farkları olmasa da, mezarlıkları gerçek kimliklerini deşifre etmektedir. Nitekim kendi mezarlıkları katolik mezarlıklarından farklı bir bölgededir. 

Mezartaşlarındaki Judaic “İbrani” sembolleri Kripto Yahudiliklerinin en açık belgesidir. Dünyadaki birçok kripto yahudi mezartaşlarında kimliğini ve kökünü açığa vuracak semboller ve işaretleri kullanırlar. Bu işaret ve semboller Yahudilik dininin kutsal kitabı Tora ve Mistik öğretisi Kabala kaynaklıdır. Diğer kriptolar birbirlerinin hem ırksal hemde dini kimliklerini bu mezartaşlarından tanımaktadırlar.


 
Mt. Carmel Konverso (Dönme) Mezarlığının Girişinde Haç’ın altında Yahudiler için çok kutsal sayılan
Ve İsrail Devleti’ninde Sembolü olan Yedi Kollu şamdan Menorah



Ve onun kandillerini yedi tane yapacaksın. Tevrat – üıkış Bap : 25/ 40




İsrail Devletinin Sembolü Yedi Kollu şamdan “Menorah”
Mossad’ın Amblemindeki Yedi Kollu şamdan “Menorah”



Mt. Carmel Konverso Dönme Mezarlığı / Chigaco
Bülbülderesindeki Obeliks Sembollü Mezarlar



Mt. Carmel Konverso Dönme Mezarlığı / Chigaco

Konverso Mezarları yere yapışık üzerleri kapalı
 
Konverso Dönme mezarlarının Bülbülderesi ile benzerliklerinden biriside obeliks sembolüdür. Resimde obeliks sembolünün altında haç işareti bulunmaktadır. Az ilerdeki ihtişamlı mezarın iki girişide Bülbülderesindeki gibi Jakin ve Boaz sütunları ile inşa edilmiştir.


 
Mt.Carmel Konverso Mezarlığı



Mt. Carmel Katolik Mezarlığındaki Kripto Yahudilere ait Mezarlar - Chigaco
Ve Tanrı ona dedi. şimdi “Elini koynuna koy”. Tevrat- üıkış Bap:4/6
Konversoların Mezartaşlarındaki Gizli Sembolleri – Devrik Haç, üerçeveli Fotoğraflar, Elin Koynuna Uzatılması, Akasya motifleri ve Obelisklerdir.
Sağ Elin Koynuna uzatılması, İspanya, Portekiz ve İtalya’da 1492-1940 konverso dönme (Kripto) Yahudiler’in birbirlerini tanımak için resimlerinde ve mezartaşlarında kullandıkları gizli bir işaretti.


 
Kripto Yahudilerin Mezartaşlarındaki Gizli Semboller – Mt. Carmel Mezarlığı / Chigaco

Devrik Haç, Resimli Portreler, ve sonsuzluğu sembolize eden Tora kaynaklı Akasya Motifleri
 
Konverso “Dönme” mezarlarının Bülbülderesi ile benzerliklerinden biri taneside aynı üerçeveli Fotoğraflar içermesidir. Buradaki konversoları diğer Katolik hristiyan mezarlarından ayıran en önemli özellik çerçeveli fotoğraflar ve devrik haç sembolüdür.


 
Mt. Carmel Katolik Mezarlığındaki Kripto Yahudilere ait Mezarlar - Chigaco
Buradaki mezartaşında Jakin ve Boaz hemen göze çarpmakta ve hemen arka duvarında Devrik haç ve resim portreleri bulunmaktadır.



Bülbülderesi mezarlıklığındaki Portreli Fotoğrafların aynısı

Konverso Dönme “Kripto Yahudiler”in Mezarlıklarındada bulunmaktadır

----------


## bozok

Sabetayizm, Yahudiliğin önemli bir kolu olan mistik kabalistik gizli bir mezhebidir. Bu anlamda Bülbülderesindeki mezartaşlarındaki sembollerin herbirinin Kabala literatüründe ve Yahudilikte bir anlamları vardır. Sabetaycılar gizli yaşamlarında Yahudi, dış hayatlarında ise müslüman isimler taşıyorlar, müslümanların inançlarını taklit ediyorlar. Fakat ölüm merasimlerinde ve mezartaşları dizaynlarında rolleri gereği İslami ritüellerden inançları gereği çıkıyorlar. Söz konusu mezarlık ve mezartaşları olduğunda tamamen Judaic “Kripto Yahudilik”in gizli dili devreye giriyor. Bülbülderesindeki ayrıntıların aynılarını, İspanya ve İtalyadan sürgün edilen “Konverso” Yahudi dönmelerinin mezarlarında bulabilirsiniz. Konverso dönme “Kripto Yahudiler”in mezarlarındaki ayrıntıların ( üerçeveli Fotoğraflar, Jakin Boaz, Obeliksler, Akasyalar, üç Başlıklı Sütunlar, üstü Kapalı mermer mezarlar ) aynılarını Bülbülderesi Mezarlığındada görmekteyiz.

Sabetaycıların mezarlıklarındaki dizaynlar, ihtişamlı sütunlar İslami inanca uymamaktadır. Nitekim bu durum daha çok Yahudiliğin inanç prensiplerine ve mistik öğretisi Kabalaya uymaktadır. Yahudiler ve Masonlar için çok kutsal sayılan, Mesih geldiğinde yeniden kurulacak Süleyman Tapınağının en önemli iki sembolü Jakin ve Boaz sütunları, Bülbülderesinde kullanmaktadırlar.

şu bir gerçektirki Sabetayizmin bir benzeri olan konversoluk Sabetay Seviden 300 yıl önce İspanyada yaşanmıştı. Sabetay Seviye inananlar dönmelik kültürünü İspanyadaki atalarından devralmışlardı. İspanyada Katoliktiler, Osmanlıda müslüman oldular. Peki neden gizlendiler ve hala gizleniyorlar.? İspanya ve Endülüs tarihi dünya tarihinin dönüm noktasıdır. 800 yıllık İspanya ve Endülüs tarihi gizli bir İbrani tarihidir.. Yakında İspanya Kraliyet Arşivlerinden, 1492’de Yahudileri sürgüne gönderen konverso dönme kripto Yahudi, başrahiplerin, engizisyon mahkemelerini kuran başrahiplerin, rektörlerin, vergi danışmanlarının, yargıçların, kralın ve yardımcılarının konverso isimlerini Aragon ve Akademi arşivlerinden yayınlayacağım.

Tarihe artık şu soruyu sormalıyız.

*1492’de Endülüslü Müslümanlar neden Yahudiler ile birlikte sürgün edilmediler?*

Yahudi sürgünü gerçekte Yahudi önde gelenlerince organize edilmişse, Endülüslü Müslümanların sürgünü ve katliamı kim tarafından organize edilmişti ?

Endülüs'deki zulümden kaçan Yahudilere kapılarına açan Osmanlı, 1492'de bu duyarlılığı neden, aynı baskı ve zülumlere maruz kalan Endülüslü Müdeccen ( Mudejar ) Müslümanlara göstermemiştir ?

Osmanlı Endülüslü Müdeccen (Mudejar) Müslümanların feryadnamelerine neden sessiz kaldı ?

Bizlere hep mazlum Yahudilerin sürgünü anlatıldı. Tarih neden yüzbinlerce Endülüslü Müslüman'a yapılan soykırımı, katliamı gölgede bıraktı ?

Bugüne kadar kimse Endülüslülere yapılan katliamdan soykırımdan bahsetmedi ? Ama Yahudilerin İspanya sürgünü tarih dolusu kitaplarla destanlar ile anlatıldı.

Osmanlı arşivlerinde İspanyalı müslüman Müdeccenlerin durumlarını anlatan kayıtlar belgeler bulunmamaktadır.

Ama Osmanlı arşivlerinde Yahudilerin sürgünden sonraki yerleştirildikleri şehirler, mahalleler, ticari hayatları, nereden geldikleri adım adım kaydedilmiştir. Ama Müdeccen Endülüslü müslümanların kayıtlarına pek rastlayamıyoruz..


*Araştırmacı Yazar Salim MERİü*

*Odatv.com*

* 

Kaynaklar :
* 
*1. Bakara Suresi - 8/15
2. Encyclopedia Judaica, Thomson Gale, Keter Publishing House, Vol.14- 21, Jerusalem, 2007
3. Tora – Vayikra, Aftara, Tevratın Geniş Tefsiri, p. 851
4. Sholem, Gershom, Seder tefillot shel ha.Dönmeh mc-İzmir" (Livre des prieres des Dunmeh, dyre Smyrne), dals Kiryat Sefer, XVIII,. Jerusalem, 1941, p. 298-312 et 394-408, et XIX, p. 58-64.
5. Miriam Chaikin, Menorahs, Mezuzas, and Other Jewish Symbols, Houghton Mifflin Harcourt, 2003, s.46
6. Tevrat – Krallar I. Bap:4-7/ 1,15,20,21
7. Marc Baer, Selanik Dönmelerinin Camisi, Tarih ve Toplum dergisi, Aralık 1997
8. Türk Masonlarının Yayın Organı - Mimar Sinan Dergisi, Sayı:16 
9. Phillip Cooper, Esoteric Magic and the Cabala, Weiser, 2002, p. 147
10. Abdurrahman Küçük, Dönmeler Sabatayistler Tarihi, Andaç Yayınları, 6. Baskı, Ankara, 2003, s. 217
11. Yeşaya - Bap: 14/18
12. Sholem Gershom, Sabbatai Sevi The Mystical Messiah, Prineeton, İngilizce Baskısı, 1973. p.62
13. üırak Kalfa Usta – Tanju Koray, Cesar Rigo Yayınevi, 1973, İstanbul, s.85
14. Albert Pike, Morals and Dogma, Kessinger Publishing Company, Ekim 1992,s.11
15. Mark Stavish, Freemasonry Rituals and Symbols, Llewellyn Worldwide, p.27
16. üırak Kalfa Usta – Tanju Koray, Cesar Rigo Yayınevi, 1973, İstanbul, s.85
17. Albert Gallatin Mackey, Encyclopedia of Freemasonry, Cilt 1, 1946, s.167* 

...

----------

